# [Monitoreo] Programas para monitoreo del sistema(abierto)

## aj2r

¿Qué programas usáis para monitoreo del sistema (uso de CPU, disco, memoria...)? ¿Qué ventajas tienen éstos programas que usáis?

----------

## darkelphos

Yo uso el superkaramba, en el portatil y en el de casa. Hay temas muy bonitos y puedes decidir que cargar y que no.

Un saludo.

----------

## esculapio

Yo uso gkrellm para maneajr todo en el slit de fluxbox.

----------

## eviltwin

Así a bote pronto recuerdo:

- Torsmo [http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/] (está en "modo texto" y se pone en el escritorio, muy minimalista y configurable, a mí me gusta mucho)

- GKrellM [http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html] (uno de los más usados, mucha información y con soporte para plugins y themes, GTK2)

Luego también tienes aplicaciones para "desklets", que pueden hacer muchas cosas (cómo monitorear el sistema  :Wink: ):

- Superkaramba [http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/] (como bien dije aj2r, no lo he probado)

- GDesklets [http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org] (desklets para el escritorio GNOME)

- aDesklets [http://adesklets.sf.net] (como los anteriores pero sin tantas dependencias -no depende ni de GTK ni de QT-)

Quizás me acuerdo de algún otro otro día  :Wink: ... También podríamos incluir los applets para el monitoreo del propio panel del GNOME... Un saludo!!

----------

## luisfeser

gkrellm, he probado unos cuantos: torsmo, karamba, uno parecido a torsmo que no recuerdo el nombre y alguno otro, y siempre vuelvo a gkrellm con el tema invisible   :Wink: 

----------

## Soul Lost

gkrellm es lo que uso (con algunos plugins del mismo)..

no tan pesado como gdesklets y karamba ( que también los utilizé)..

saludos!!

----------

## pacho2

Yo me limito a usar el applet de gnome-panel para el consumo de CPU, memoria y demás. Lo relacionado con temperaturas y demás me gustaba mirarlo con gkrellm

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## ozito

Yo utilizo Gkrellm (también con el tema 'invisible') cuando trabajo en Fvwm o en Fluxbox

y el módulo 'monitor' de Enlightenment cuando estoy en E17

----------

## Ijo

Cuando usaba linux en mi laptop de trabajo:

- Sólo Gkrellm ('invisible') 

En mi servidor linux:

- En consola Gkrellm 'invisible', aunque está el 99% apagada  :Smile:  sólo la uso para resolución de problemas.

- MRTG (http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~oetiker/webtools/mrtg/) para mostrar la monitorización de la salud general cpu, memoria, temperatura, ventiladores y 3 tarjetas de red.

- bbclone (http://bbclone.de/) y webalizer (http://www.mrunix.net/webalizer/) en varios vhost (sitios web virtuales con apache) para estadísticas rápidas de acceso.

- awstats (http://awstats.sourceforge.net/) en varios vhost para estadísticas detalladas de acceso a los sitios web.

- smokeping (http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~oetiker/webtools/smokeping/stats.en.html) para gráficas de estadísticas de tráfico de red muy bonitas.

- ntop (www.ntop.org) para monitorización en profundidad del tráfico de red.

Tengo pendiente estudiar otros para estadísticas de correo (probaré awstats), estadísticas de spam, virus, etc... (tengo que buscar alguno) y más análisis pasivos de red...

----------

## VeritisQuo

Uso Gkrellm2 y en el portátil el plug-in de xfce4.

----------

## Stolz

Yo en mis ordenadores uso lcd4linux y desde hace años estoy muy contento:

https://ssl.bulix.org/projects/lcd4linux/

Saludozzzzz

----------

## eviltwin

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Yo en mis ordenadores uso lcd4linux y desde hace años estoy muy contento:
> 
> https://ssl.bulix.org/projects/lcd4linux/
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

Pero eso supone adquirir (si no tiene) un LCD  :Wink:  Un saludo Nacho.

----------

## 2uncas

Hola,

Yo uso gdesklets y MRTG.

La ventaja de este último es que tienes un historico de lo que estes monitorizando.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

eviltwin, efectivamente necesitas un LCD. Los puedes encontrar normales por unos 15¤ en tiendas de electrónica y con mejor aspecto por algo más de dinero. Si te buscas la vida por tiendas de Internet o foros de segunda mano puedes encontrarlos bastante llamativos por el mismo precio. Creo que merece la pena. La ventaja del LCD es que ves los valores monitorizados independientemente de las X e independientemente de de lo que hay en la pantalla, por ejemplo mientras juegas o mientras ves una película.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## aj2r

Estaría bien un monitor capaz de salvar las mediciones (CPU, carga, red, memoria, ...) en un fichero y ¡NO SOY CAPAZ DE ENCONTRAR UNO PARA LINUX!   :Embarassed:  ¿Realmente no existe ninguno que lo haga?

----------

## Icarvs

aj2r, eso lo hace directamente el kernel mediante el sistema de ficheros virtual /proc.

----------

## aj2r

 *Icarvs wrote:*   

> aj2r, eso lo hace directamente el kernel mediante el sistema de ficheros virtual /proc.

 

O no has entendido bien lo que busco o si el kernel lo hace en /proc no lo sabía   :Shocked:  ¿Cómo puedo ver en /proc el histórico de uso de la CPU por ejemplo?

----------

## Icarvs

Si lo que quieres es monitorizar durante cierto tiempo un parámetro concreto, puedes hacerlo con un script sencillo que compruebe el valor deseado en /proc, opere con él como convenga, y lo guarde a un fichero. Una línea en bash.

----------

## 2uncas

Con SNMP y MRTG puedes monitorizar lo que quieras de tu máquina y te guarda un histórico.

Saludos.

----------

## aj2r

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> Con SNMP y MRTG puedes monitorizar lo que quieras de tu máquina y te guarda un histórico.
> 
> Saludos.

 

¡Gracias! por lo que he visto son buenos, pero no tengo ni idea de como hecharlos a andar ni usarlos correctamente   :Embarassed:  ¿Una ayudita?   :Laughing: 

----------

## 2uncas

Yo use esta guía para algunas cosas

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SNMP_and_MRTG_Made_Easy

Si quieres monitorizar otro tipo de dispositivos (routers, switch,...) tienes la web http://www.mrtg.jp/en/es_es/

sus manuales.

Saludos.

----------

## jashugun

 *aj2r wrote:*   

>  *2uncas wrote:*   Con SNMP y MRTG puedes monitorizar lo que quieras de tu máquina y te guarda un histórico.
> 
> Saludos. 
> 
> ¡Gracias! por lo que he visto son buenos, pero no tengo ni idea de como hecharlos a andar ni usarlos correctamente   ¿Una ayudita?  

 

Mejor usa cacti

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Cacti

http://www.cacti.net/

----------

## ackward

 *jashugun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mejor usa cacti
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Cacti
> ...

 

cacti rocks!

Yo lo tengo monitorizando todo tipo de maquinas, solaris, linux, windows, routers,etc... y es una maravilla.

Ademas es facil de configurar y mas facil todavia de crear graficas con 3 o 4 datasources.

----------

